# Damp bicycle



## tb2 (Jan 23, 2008)

The recent heavy rains caused the water in Lincoln's Brayford Pool to rise above the walkways that lead out to the moored pleasure craft, semi-submerging this boat-owner's locked bicycle. A high-contrast b&w of the unfortunate machine.

 Tony 

For more info go to: http://photoreflect.blogspot.com/200...ford-pool.html


----------



## domromer (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats cool, looks more like digital art than a photo.


----------



## tb2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Domromer. I thought this approach seemed to suit the subject.

PS I meant to post this shot in B&W but messed up. If anyone wants to move it feel free. Sorry :blushing:!

Regards, Tony


----------



## AbelR74 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice shot!  Almost looks like a computer graphic...  I really like the stark white background and the mirror water!
Great shot!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 23, 2008)

tb2 said:


> ...I meant to post this shot in B&W *but messed up*....


 
You did?
Can't see it! 

Not with this photo as such, either! :thumbup:


----------



## SteveEllis (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome, I love it.

Its simple and uncluttered, lovely starkness to it.


----------



## bhop (Jan 23, 2008)

That's a great shot.  I really like it a lot.


----------



## Stranger (Jan 23, 2008)

excellent find and capture


----------



## tb2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comments folks (and for correcting my posting error Corinna!) This ws one of those shots that suggested its own treatment. There wasn't a lot going on in the background, and upping the contrast, followed by a little "dodging" set the bike and posts up nicely.

Regards, Tony


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 23, 2008)

i think this is an awesome shot and the PP work does suit it very well. this is one of the better shots i have seen on here.

awesome job :thumbup:


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 23, 2008)

great capture


----------



## delizo23 (Jan 29, 2008)

wow im still trying to figure out how u did it


----------



## Heck (Jan 29, 2008)

way cool!


----------



## Tangerini (Jan 29, 2008)

This is really something!  I love the unexpected nature of the subject, the simplicity of the black and white, and the reflection in the water!


----------



## tb2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the further comments on this shot guys. Probably one of my better recent B&Ws. I suppose it works on the old principle, that I remember from learning photography in the days of film, of eliminating everything that isn't needed to make the shot.

Regards, Tony


----------



## Kleetz (Jan 30, 2008)

uh, that there is a pimp bicycle...i hope you took it with you after that picture!!!


----------

